# Advanced Driving in Spain



## JPJPJP (Sep 5, 2010)

Back home I was (and still am technically) a member of the RoADAR advanced driving set up

Is there such a thing here in Spain.... Institute of Advanced Motorists, anything like that?

cheers


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought an 'advanced driver' here was someone over the age of 90 !
You might be able to find out from the Royal automobile club of españa or find something on here.
Automovilistas Europeos Asociados


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I was a member of the Institute of Advanced Motorists for many years in the UK.

When I came here I kept paying the subscription but saw no point in continuing so I let it lapse.

I can't image there being anything the IAM here . Perhaps ask as the local trafico office of police.


----------

